# EPS 040



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

so when i first started with my cattys and i joined this forum i had seen jim harris slingshots that he made back then i had no entesion of buying was to much and it would get ruiend with fork hits i got re-introduced to them (you might say) by Gwilym thanks pal i was going to buy another catapult cant remeber wich now so he told me about them he bought a catty of me also which was a big help towards buying so i then got in contact with jim harris and he quickly got back he touch with me and made it a week or two later it was shipped and i was so excited for it until a week later customs had robbed me £30







so i payed 3 days ago and it arrived today.

the catapult its self has a brilliant finish to it jim does a fantastic job and from what i can see take great pride in his work i got cocobolo with 3/16 aluminum pins hollow countersunk the bands are double latex flatbands or texs not sure with a great slimline pouch jim cuts also in the bottom in the metal is the .no of the slingshot all in all the slingshot is fantastic a absolute beautiful piece of art it also comes with a little performance catapult coin there pritty cool







and if you are hesitated to buy one go right ahead with it you wont regret it!

thanks jim i appreciate it


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

If I ever bought another I think I would have it done like that. Nice one.
Ps told you customs would rob you.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

That set of bands was made my Jim. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

You got a good one there mate,enjoy


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice! Enjoy it my friend.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

haha, finally it arrived. have a fun Mackee


----------

